# First time MTB night riding!



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Well I have taken the plunge and bought myself a decent set of lights and some thermals and I am going out in the dark tonight for a cycle on some of my summer trails.

Never done it before and it is quite icy up here so I will be taking it easy, but I hope that I get on okay with it because I really do miss my MTBing!

Hopefully, I will be able to give it the thumbs up later :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i just bought 2 mte ssc p7 for night riding - dammmm the are brighter than car headlights 

glentress at night -


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

That's what I have bought as well!

One on the handlebars and the other on top of my helmet.

Quite looking forward to it, but a bit apprehensive as well, lol!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

trust me its mega fun!

the lights are awesome so you should see where yur going no bother


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

i normally do loads of night rides.... however had a bit of a tumble a few weeks ago after going off a drop off in the dark! thereofore I will be giving them a miss for a little while!

I got hope vision front lights and they are pretty good certainly endorse them....


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Well that was good fun!

Just did 40 minutes as I have not been out on my MTB for a while and my fitness is not too good at the moment.

The lights are fab and give lots of confidence.

Had the right number of layers on and all of my was a nice temperature apart from my thumbs and my forefingers. They were cold and hurt when I first came in and warmed up.

Needless to say, I will be doing it again


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed it! I've found it rejuvenated my regular routes, which I was getting a bit bored with. :thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you David.

It was cold out there tonight, down to -3C, but good fun though


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

the mte ssc is a spectacular addition to night riding. x2 is insane

it makes your usual trails a little more interesting.

night rides FTW


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello Davy.

I have seen FTW posted before and I do not know what it means 

Can you tell me please?

x2 was fab! Even out on unlit routes I could put one on low beam.

Bloody cold though. I have ordered some silk undergloves to try and get some more heat into my extremities


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Adam D said:


> Hello Davy.
> 
> I have seen FTW posted before and I do not know what it means
> 
> ...


FTW - for the win 

i use sealskinz gloves they keep me warm  hands dont seem to be a problem for me i use endura base layers and an endura jacket - once your moving you stay warm


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for that Davy 

I also use Endura kit a lot.

Tonight I had an Endura baa baa base layer, then a long sleeved Endura thermolite top and my new Endura Air Defence jacket on. I was lovely and warm and I would have carried on if it weren't for my finger tips and thumbs


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

its the gridlock jacket i use 

checkout sealskinz stuff - aimed for waterproof but they do keepyour hands/feet warm


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

You will love riding at night, it feels like you are almost limitless! It really helps you hone in on the trail and focus all your attention on riding, but a good light makes a huge difference.

My trinewt is nice but can make technical trails a bit hairy since it is not quite bright enough.


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Morning Adam D

Please can you tell me where you bought these lights from and how much?

Cheers

Drysponge


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Drysponge said:


> Morning Adam D
> 
> Please can you tell me where you bought these lights from and how much?
> 
> ...


Morning Drysponge.

The ones I bought came from ebay, item number 270513802103.

You can get them cheaper from dealextreme, but I was happier paying the extra to have the comfort of a UK backed warranty (and they arrived a damn sight quicker as well!)

Cheers

Adam


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

for anyone looking for MTE kits.

The MTE 2 mode P7 torch: 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12623

The MTE 5 mode P7 torch: 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16092

Universal mount: 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15642

18650 protected cells: 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26247

18650 cell charger: 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1251


----------

